# Weston PRO 2300 Vacuum Sealer issue



## pushok2018 (Sep 3, 2019)

OK, here is my story...  I bought this sealer 1.5 - 2 years ago. Before I bought it I went through multiple websites looking for more reviews on the unit. I just wanted to have a relatively powerful and reliable device. All the reviews I found were great although none of them said this is the best unit of its type. I went ahead and bought it. Approximately 5 month ago a heating element of the unit got broken. I ordered two more elements online right away and replaced a faulty one. In about 3-4 weeks newly replaced heating element went down. I replaced it again but second element had to be replaced in about 2-3 weeks... I ordered a bulk of 10 heating elements online and replaced three more elements since then - 5 heating element were replaced within approximately 5 month...

Today I called Weston and spoke with customer service representative who said that every time I sealing bags, I have to wait 1 min. in between sealings. I was like: "REALLY"? This was the case when I used to use my old FoodSaver which cost me $80. Weston Vacuum Sealer 2300 is marked as a PRO machine and although I knew that this is not a commercial unit – I though it should be more robust and powerful then FoodSaver. The whole idea of buying Weston was to avoid a waiting time between seals… When I mentioned this to Weston representative she responded like she doesn't really care what I think of their product. She was more like "It is what it is".

Now I want to ask you guys, who may have any experience with Watson 2300 sealer: any idea on why a heating elements goes down that often? Should I really wait for 1 min after each seal?


Thank you for you inputs!


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 3, 2019)

Could there be a short somewhere creating the burned out elements?


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 3, 2019)

BandCollector said:


> Could there be a short somewhere creating the burned out elements?


I thought about this and after second burned checked everything and did not find anything... It's pretty easy to investigate.


----------



## DIYerDave (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm not familiar with your unit. Does it have a built-in cooling fan? If it does, maybe its  not working and letting everything heat up too much. ????


----------



## tallbm (Sep 3, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> OK, here is my story...  I bought this sealer 1.5 - 2 years ago. Before I bought it I went through multiple websites looking for more reviews on the unit. I just wanted to have a relatively powerful and reliable device. All the reviews I found were great although none of them said this is the best unit of its type. I went ahead and bought it. Approximately 5 month ago a heating element of the unit got broken. I ordered two more elements online right away and replaced a faulty one. In about 3-4 weeks newly replaced heating element went down. I replaced it again but second element had to be replaced in about 2-3 weeks... I ordered a bulk of 10 heating elements online and replaced three more elements since then - 5 heating element were replaced within approximately 5 month...
> 
> Today I called Weston and spoke with customer service representative who said that every time I sealing bags, I have to wait 1 min. in between sealings. I was like: "REALLY"? This was the case when I used to use my old FoodSaver which cost me $80. Weston Vacuum Sealer 2300 is marked as a PRO machine and although I knew that this is not a commercial unit – I though it should be more robust and powerful then FoodSaver. The whole idea of buying Weston was to avoid a waiting time between seals… When I mentioned this to Weston representative she responded like she doesn't really care what I think of their product. She was more like "It is what it is".
> 
> ...



I use a 2100 (white version where 2300 is stainless version), have had it for 6+years, and love it.  Had no issues.  I'm thinking u have a dud.  I would move on from it or send it in for them to replace.
I don't ever have to wait between usage and would never claim that you should either.
I'm sorry to hear you are having a bad experience.  I hope they make it right for you.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you, tallbm. 


tallbm said:


> I'm thinking u have a dud


 - very possible...


tallbm said:


> I would... send it in for them to replace.


 - too late now. I bought it almost two years ago: warranty does not cover a replacement after two years.
I'll see if it start working better but doubt it. I wanted to buy a chamber before I made a decision on Weston but just could not justify spending $800-900 for what I do....


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sounds like something's wrong with a voltage regulator> Maybe a multimeter to check the resistance/voltage?


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 3, 2019)

rexster314 said:


> Maybe a multimeter to check the resistance/voltage?


Good idea, rexter.Thank you. Will check it this Saturday...


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi everyone! It's been 6 and a half month ago since I started this thread. This will be my final review on Weston Pro 2300 for forum members who maybe considering buying this unit: never do it.
My first issue with this vacuum sealer was resolved somewhere in September /October after I received a electronic board from seller. This board is pretty expensive but as soon as my unit was within it's warranty - they sent it to me free of charge. So, I spent some time , replaced the board and this took care of the issue. I was back to the business! Unfortunately this wasn't end of the story: about a month ago my vacuum sealer almost stopped to produce vacuum. Another words it was removing air from plastic bags for about 10-15%. I called Weston and customer service very confidently suggester to me to buy (my unit wasn't under warranty at this time) a special sensor for $20 which I did. One week later I received the part and replaced old one with new. This didn't fix the issues. I called customer service again and the same customer service reps offered to me to buy a pump which is $155 or send it to their customer service facility which would cost me about the same amount of money if not more.... I said that this unit is only 2 years and 4 month old, was under pretty light usage and cost me almost $400. Once again, she reacted like "it is what it is" and offered nothing else to me. I had nothing to say that I won't buy anything from them. I placed my review on Amazon but Amazon did not publish it. Of course they didn't. 
Conclusion: personally, I won't but anything from weston.
Thank you.


----------



## Frustrated (Jan 22, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Hi everyone! It's been 6 and a half month ago since I started this thread. This will be my final review on Weston Pro 2300 for forum members who maybe considering buying this unit: never do it.
> My first issue with this vacuum sealer was resolved somewhere in September /October after I received a electronic board from seller. This board is pretty expensive but as soon as my unit was within it's warranty - they sent it to me free of charge. So, I spent some time , replaced the board and this took care of the issue. I was back to the business! Unfortunately this wasn't end of the story: about a month ago my vacuum sealer almost stopped to produce vacuum. Another words it was removing air from plastic bags for about 10-15%. I called Weston and customer service very confidently suggester to me to buy (my unit wasn't under warranty at this time) a special sensor for $20 which I did. One week later I received the part and replaced old one with new. This didn't fix the issues. I called customer service again and the same customer service reps offered to me to buy a pump which is $155 or send it to their customer service facility which would cost me about the same amount of money if not more.... I said that this unit is only 2 years and 4 month old, was under pretty light usage and cost me almost $400. Once again, she reacted like "it is what it is" and offered nothing else to me. I had nothing to say that I won't buy anything from them. I placed my review on Amazon but Amazon did not publish it. Of course they didn't.
> Conclusion: personally, I won't but anything from weston.
> Thank you.





pushok2018 said:


> Hi everyone! It's been 6 and a half month ago since I started this thread. This will be my final review on Weston Pro 2300 for forum members who maybe considering buying this unit: never do it.
> My first issue with this vacuum sealer was resolved somewhere in September /October after I received a electronic board from seller. This board is pretty expensive but as soon as my unit was within it's warranty - they sent it to me free of charge. So, I spent some time , replaced the board and this took care of the issue. I was back to the business! Unfortunately this wasn't end of the story: about a month ago my vacuum sealer almost stopped to produce vacuum. Another words it was removing air from plastic bags for about 10-15%. I called Weston and customer service very confidently suggester to me to buy (my unit wasn't under warranty at this time) a special sensor for $20 which I did. One week later I received the part and replaced old one with new. This didn't fix the issues. I called customer service again and the same customer service reps offered to me to buy a pump which is $155 or send it to their customer service facility which would cost me about the same amount of money if not more.... I said that this unit is only 2 years and 4 month old, was under pretty light usage and cost me almost $400. Once again, she reacted like "it is what it is" and offered nothing else to me. I had nothing to say that I won't buy anything from them. I placed my review on Amazon but Amazon did not publish it. Of course they didn't.
> Conclusion: personally, I won't but anything from weston.
> Thank you.


my Weston worked for. Couple months until I started replacing elements. Replace the element because right side burnt out. New element burnt out on left side before it sealed 1 bag. Junk.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 22, 2022)

I highly recommend the Vacmaster products. I had a Vacmaster 320 chamber sealer that worked flawlessly until it burned up in my housefire. The proximity sensor cratered after 8 months or so, was still under warranty and they fedexed the part as soon as I called them.


----------

